# new gear bag - London Bridge Trading Co.



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

if you're familiar with LBT then you know what their spec's and demands are. I came to find out they also have a line called "evolution" which is not made in the USA but it is definitely a piece of kit that you may be interested in. I saw one my buddy got an I was sold! mine showed up today! Rather than post photos of an empty bag, here's a link to their site.

The bag is $75 and shipping is $30 I'm still not sure if I need another one yet or not. It's massive. and it's AWESOME!!!! <insert angel voices singing "awesome">

It's hard to find on their site because (I think) they mainly deal with the Govt orders and that's their bread and butter, this bag is made in Peru I believe, so that probably negates it from a LOT of their contracts but it's still made to their specs!!!

If you search for "Evolution" you will find this shadow brand they have available!

http://lbtinc.com/evolution-large-wheeled-loadout-bag-black-3015.html


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I know its you and Ninja and the pup. Curious if you'd really need 2.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I already have 2 trunk bags right now (now that this one arrived), but this gives me a way to set up 1 for CERT and one for BUG OUT!!

adding another is just additional gear professionally sorted and stored, and that isnt a bad thing either.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks like a lot of bag for the price. I may just have to pick one up.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Considering the price of other LBT goods, this bag is a steal!

Been looking for a good trunk bag for the wifes vehicle. This may fit that criterion.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

If anyone needs any questions answered about LBT, let me know, their HQ is right down the road and the owner has done some custom work for me in the past. Super nice guy, awesome company.
Are you sure that isn't made in USA? I'm willing to contact them directly if anyone has, wants, or needs anything. I know if you bring it into their shop they can even do custom work and or repairs.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

That's pretty awesome and at a reasonable price. The rest of their stuff is pricey though.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I could fit Roo and Winter in that thing!


----------

